# She won't come out of the box to eat..



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

How can I get Jesse to come out of the nest box to eat? She's on her own since she chased the boys out of the cage yesterday afternoon and laid her first egg last night. I've tried sitting millet in there but she just attacks it (and me). The eggs won't be fertile since I know she hasn't mated with either of the boys so I'm not worried if she's off for extended periods, it's just her not eating that I'm worried about


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's eating, probably when you aren't looking, but continue with the millet. Even if she attacks you when you place it in the box, she'll eat it if you leave it in there.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

She gave me a good nip this morning when I was trying to put it in there for her  I tried hanging outside the entry but she didn't touch it, so now I'm just holding it in there for a few minutes and she nibbles but that's all I've seen her do. She came out to investigate and hiss at me when I vacuumed the room earlier but she just ran straight back in after I finished :huh:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just set it in there next to her. She's lunging at you and it because she's tame and NOT afraid of you in the least. That's why its easier to breed untame birds because they don't lunge when you check the box. Tame ones will lunge and jump. You may need a glove when putting it in there so she doesn't catch you lol. She'll get used to it though.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah, yeah I told my boyfriend to mind his fingers if he has a peek. He didn't believe me till we looked in this morning and she jumped at us  Untame birds don't lunge? That's the opposite of what I thought would happen, tiels are interesting critters


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The reasoning is that untame birds are afraid of you so they don't want you touching them. Tame birds aren't afraid so they'll lunge at you to make you go away. All about getting a reaction out of you. So even if she lunges, if you act like it doesn't bother you and don't jump back, she should stop eventually. Cinnamon doesn't lunge anymore, just sits there and watches me, same with Hershey. Still gotta work with Bubbles, she had the habit of lunging at the lid of the box AFTER I would close it, weird girl.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah that's what Jesse does! She sways from side to side with her beak open hissing but doesn't actually jump unless I shut the lid or stick my hand (or millet) in


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

This morning she came out of her box and had a big drink, some seed and a cuddle from her mummy  She's definately going to lay again too


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------

